# UPC Activation Fee



## PolkaDot (13 Sep 2012)

I have noticed that UPC now charge new customers once off activation fees if they wish to sign up to a package.

If you go onto their website and select one of the TV+Phone+BB packages there is a "€90 one-off cost".  The conditions state "A €45 Equipment Activation fee applies for every Digital box or Fibre Power Broadband service ordered."

This doesn't seem like a great way of encouraging people to join your service. Has anyone queried getting this one off cost waived?


----------



## STEINER (13 Sep 2012)

I havn't looked into that yet.  Are you sure the charge applies if you self-install?

Yes, I just did a dummy order, €45 activation fee.  Its a bit offputting allright.  If you order online you can get 4 months half-price, that might offset that activation fee.


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Sep 2012)

It's a bit steep alright. Sky don't charge anything like that. I suppose 4 months half price would be €132 if you go with the €66 package. This is a net saving of €42 if you deduct the activation fee.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2012)

I would try giving their Loyalty Section (number in this thread) a call and see if there is anything that they can do.  They do deals all the time for regular customers so if you tell them that you are anxious to use the UPC service but are not happy with that activation fee they may be able to do something for you.  Emphasise there are other great deals out there too


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Sep 2012)

I tried ringing their Sales time and they were not interested in waiving it or offering me anything as an incentive. They said the fee covers equipment rental, replacement if necessary and all future call outs etc as there is no charge for those. I argued that Sky don't charge any such activation fees and she said that they will charge you later for any call outs or anything else you may need.

Anyway, maybe I'll try the loyalty department. Cheers


----------



## STEINER (14 Sep 2012)

UPC rang me about my dummy online order yesterday which I didn't actually submit.  I have a basic digital tv service at €25.50 per month.  If I want the basic digital + where I can pause live, record etc its €26.50 per month and there is an activation fee of €45!


----------

